# Is she a Chihuahua/Manchester Terrier mix?



## MandaPanda (Aug 20, 2013)

So I got a puppy on Friday, I was told she was a Chihuahua/Manchester Terrier mix. Today I googled chih/manchester terrier mix and my puppy looks nothing like the images. I'm wondering if I was lied to or does she look like she could be a chih/manchester terrier mix? It wouldn't change how much I love her. I'm just curious, b/c when I bring her places everyone automatically thinks she's a chihuahua, an someone said she has an apple head shape. It's tiring telling people she's a mix, which leads to more questions. I don't know her weight, but the seller said she would be about 5-5.5 lbs. Right know she has a xs small dress that's a tiny bit too big, and her collar is 8-12" if that helps anything. 

Also, since she's a chihuahua mix am I still "allowed" in this forum? I don't know if it's geared to pure breeds only..thanks. 


(black on the tail)




(hard to see, but she has a darkish line from neck to spine)


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

She is a beauty! I can see some chi in there, but not sure what else. She def looks like a mix though. And there is nothing wrong with that. Chi mixes are allowed on the forum as far as I know. Welcome! 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Of COURSE you are welcome here! You and your little one! Congratulations on finding each other.

I would just tell people that she is a Chihuahua. If you want to add mix in your explanation, do so. If not, pass it up.

Here is a picture of my Ruby (a red like your baby). Her sire is an AKC Champion and her dam a Chi as well. As a baby she looked a lot like your little one. This is a pic at 14 weeks. They have the same furrowed brow and Ruby had a darker stripe down her back. Today, at nearly 4 years old, her tail is black at it's tip.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

She's adorable! Definitely favors the chihuahua side. Though that doesn't mean she won't grow into a more terrier form. 

As far as mixes on the forum go, well... I haven't been kicked off yet :coolwink:
My little one is a chihuahua-jack russell mix. 

Here's my Stella at ~8 weeks


And now she looks much more Jack russelly


But she's still my chi-mix baby! 

It doesn't matter the background, as long as you long them!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Whatever mix she is, she is definitely adorable. She definitely looks like a mix to me.
Sometimes when you have a mixed dog, it's hard to find a dog that looks exactly like yours. It's hard to find pictures and look exactly like our chi/pug mix.


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

There is only 1/8 chihuahua at the most. Maybe Terrier/ Dachshund/ Jack Russell mix. His ears are almost certainly always gonna be flopping.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

joshall said:


> There is only 1/8 chihuahua at the most. Maybe Terrier/ Dachshund/ Jack Russell mix. His ears are almost certainly always gonna be flopping.




Not sure where you're getting any of that.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

She is a beautiful girl. If you really want to know what she's mixed with, they do make doggie DNA tests. Or if not, just enjoy your new puppy and don't allow yourself to be bothered by it 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MandaPanda (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry for the long delay. I had no idea that a dna test was even an option. When I have some funds to throw around, I might just for giggles. Also, I had no idea she was red. I didn't know exactly what color she is..but red makes sense. I've had her for 3 weeks now, and her ears where upright, now they're back to being floppy. She has grown quite a bit. She reminds me of a fox, lol.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Glad she is doing good! I am a curious person so I would probably do a DNA test just to see! I think she is beautiful, the DNA test is good to end your curiosity but mixes are known to be not only healthier but sturdier! And she does look red, adorable coloring. Looking forward to more pics & Welcome!!


----------

